# 10 ga lead



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

does anyone reload 10 ga with lead of like six or seven and a half? I want to shoot some trap and skeet but doing it with 20 dollar a box steel hits harder on the wallet than the shoulder.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Shooting trap&skeet with a ten?Man,you are a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Travis (May 15, 2003)

Its not that bad to shoot. I just want to get use to the gun before it comes time to head to the field. I think knowing your gun helps and knowing how it shoots is the least that I could do for the game I am persuing. Although lead shoots a lot different than steel. I think it is a good idea to shoot other than just at animals.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

An ounce and a half makes a pretty good trap load out of the ten. I used to shoot barn Pigeons for practice with an ounce and a half and sixes. You can shoot them along ways away.


----------

